# NAMM 2013: Cliff Burton Signature?



## Galeus708 (Jan 18, 2013)

Turns out at NAMM this year, there's going to be an Aria Cliff Burton signature bass.







It's a limited run, and will retail for a whopping £3999 (Approximate $6350).

My feelings are pretty mixed on this. What do you think?

NAMM 2013: Aria announces signature Cliff Burton bass | Musical instrument industry news | MI Pro


----------



## tedtan (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't really mind the posthumous SRV and Hendrix strats, so I guess a Cliff Burton model isn't a bad thing, but I thought he mainly played the Rickenbachers, even through Puppets, and the Aria wasn't played that much.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2013)

I thought there was already one?


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 18, 2013)

Beautiful bass!


----------



## angus (Jan 18, 2013)

This instrument exists because Aria would like to remind you they still exist, and they know Cliff Burton is good for marketing. 

It's really, really sad. 

Also, Aria still exists. Who knew?

(Price = banking on diehard fans to purchase it, even though it's probably the worse value anywhere in the market. $4000EUROS! FOR AN ARIA.)


----------



## Swyse (Jan 18, 2013)

Wait... is Aria owned by Dean?


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 19, 2013)

window of opportunity .... been close for awhile hasn't it? ( unless Aria is owned by Dean then disregard previous statement)


----------



## J7string (Jan 19, 2013)

Cliff Burton would be rolling in his grave right about now.


----------



## Origin (Jan 19, 2013)

Asinine and disrespectful. I'm not even a fan of Cliff (or Dimebag on a related note), and it's hard for me to stomach things like this with a straight face, especially at such an insane goddamn price. If the artist wasn't alive to plan the specific model with the company then represent it after release at shows, I don't understand how it's a sig, or ANYTHING other than a shameless panhandle.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 19, 2013)

"Hello, we reissue an entry level bass from the 80es, tag Cliff Burton on on it and price accordingly."
gold plated tuners ? Like Cliff Burton looked like a guy who cared about gold plated tuners....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2013)

Yup, im not going crazy. Heres the bass I was talking about

Edit: Wont link. Its called the Aria SBCB.


----------



## Radau (Jan 19, 2013)

Not a fan


----------



## Zado (Jan 19, 2013)

rumors said this is going to be around 4K£ in uk.

Pass


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 19, 2013)

this is the dumbest and most disrespectful cash grab i can think of, only other nail that could be placed in this coffin is if Metallica members stood by it


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm not completely opposed to posthumous signature models, though I am against Dean for the sheer number of Dime's they do. That being said, this reeks of pure cash grabbing. I'd be okay if it was just a reissue of the original bass that he used, with any modifications, but this is a way more expensive one, and that isn't the same as the original.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Jan 19, 2013)

You'd be better off spending the money on a *PAIR* of Ricks


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 19, 2013)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm not completely opposed to posthumous signature models, though I am against Dean for the sheer number of Dime's they do. That being said, this reeks of pure cash grabbing. I'd be okay if it was just a reissue of the original bass that he used, with any modifications, but this is a way more expensive one, and that isn't the same as the original.



+1 to this...why do such a thing? They already had a Cliff Burton sig model, but now they fancy it up and slap a ridiculous price tag on it? as to Dean and Dimebag models, that is a very sore subject for me. I find it completely disrespectful to slap his name on so many products, especially when many are not even models he would have played!!! I mean, how many different finishes did Dime use? When he went to Dean, he used the Dime-O-Flage, Dime-O-Flame, DFH, FBD tribute and a shadow, even in his heyday with Washburn, I don't remember him using more than 10 or so different finishes, but Dean puts out at least three new "Dime" models a year? This is in the same sense, Cliff used a run-of-the-mill Aria, and was definitely not the type to rock gold hardware and all these over-the-top embellishments. It's sad. especially if you are releasing a sig model posthumously, stick to the specs the artist actually used!

Oh, and even when I played in a Pantera cover band, I refused to play Dean "Dime" signatures out of respect for Dime and in protest of Dean whoring out his name., I did all my work with a trio of Washburns: a Dimebolt 333, a Stealth, and a Culprit...sig models ACTUALLY designed by Dimebag!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2013)

Speaking of the original Aria... I read somewheres that Cliff actually didnt like the bass that much and he preferred his rics. Wish I could find the source.


----------



## in-pursuit (Jan 19, 2013)

That would be an _awesome_ bass for $300.


----------



## tedtan (Jan 19, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I read somewheres that Cliff actually didnt like the bass that much and he preferred his rics...


 
That's what I was thinking as well. Cliff passed away before I had a chance to see him live, but most of the video I've seen shows him with a Rick, so that supports this position.


----------



## skeels (Jan 19, 2013)

This would have been a home run in 1987. 

Hell, I woulda got one.

Twenty six years later?


----------



## tedtan (Jan 19, 2013)

^ That's not only fitting, but very Cliff as well. Absomuthafuckinlutely.


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 21, 2013)

Yuck. That is all.


----------



## danger5oh (Jan 25, 2013)

Aria can take that bass back to the hole that they crawled out of. Nothing about that bass says "Cliff Burton"... aside from the back of the headstock obviously.


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 25, 2013)

I'd be a little pissed, but his father approved of it. Had it been anyone else other than his own father, I'd be ticked.

Metallica.com | News | Cliff Burton Signature Bass

I do *not* like that every bit of metal had to be brass or gold. That's just...why....


----------



## Nile (Jan 26, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Oh, and even when I played in a Pantera cover band, I refused to play Dean "Dime" signatures out of respect for Dime and in protest of Dean whoring out his name., I did all my work with a trio of Washburns: a Dimebolt 333, a Stealth, and a Culprit...sig models ACTUALLY designed by Dimebag!!!



Sorry but Dime did actually design the Razorback model. Just not the looks or how cheap some of them are.


And that price is retarded.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 26, 2013)

Everything about this is reprehensible.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 26, 2013)

Nile said:


> Sorry but Dime did actually design the Razorback model. Just not the looks or how cheap some of them are.
> 
> 
> And that price is retarded.



I know that, but Dean no longer produces the actual model he designed, the one with the rusted steel finish, it was only produced as a limited edition model.


----------



## teleofseven (Jan 26, 2013)

whenever a brand makes anything that has some deceased musicians name on it, to me it just seems like they're trying to use that persons name to sell more shit.

i mean look at dean! 

dimebag died almost 9 years ago, and they're still coming up with new "signature" models.

burton died ages ago and the same thing seems to be happening here.

i feel disgusted when they do this.


----------



## tedtan (Jan 26, 2013)

teleofseven said:


> it just seems like they're trying to use that persons name to sell more shit.


----------



## Bigfan (Jan 26, 2013)

danger5oh said:


> Aria can take that bass back to the hole that they crawled out of. Nothing about that bass says "Cliff Burton"... aside from the back of the headstock obviously.



...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm actually thinking this bass is a pretty accurate replica... Only things not right are the 24K gold/brass saddles and tuners. Everything else seems like an Aria Black n' Gold.


----------



## Nag (Jan 26, 2013)

4 grand for THIS, fuck no. and yeah, it's a bit late. dunno what's going on with companies... Gibson releasing signatures of people who haven't been using their guitars for 20 years (kirk hammett, randy rhoads), dean making big cash with dimebag's name (seriously, the guitars are unplayable... my god) and now ?

what the fuck.


----------



## KhzDonut (Jan 28, 2013)

I saw the giant Cliff Burton poster while I was walking around at NAMM, and was just like... "What The Hell?"

I think this is really inappropriate, the same way I think all the Dimebag, SRV, and Hendrix stuff is.

There was also a booth selling picks with famous fingerprints printed on them (including Hendrix, of course)

I just don't think it's cool to use dead people to sell a product they couldn't personally give the go-ahead on.


----------

